# Moving children & teenagers



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone moved a 14 yr old to Pahos, does anyone know about 6th form education, my daughter is 14 plus and my son is 7, this is such a hard decision to make when the children are at the age of mine, they only look at the negatives, so if any one could help me i will be truly grateful.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Julie, 
I have moved this post as it does not directly relate to starting a business. The replies would be easier to find as a new thread and I think many people will be interested in the responses.

Good luck
Babs


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Schools for teenagers*

The choice of private schools in Paphos is limited - there is more choice in the other major towns (probably a hangover form the now outdated reputation of Paphos being a place for retirement aged people who had no need of schools) - that is now changing, and at least one new private school is planned to complement the International School of Paphos. The State System is obliged to provide foreigners with an education, but the drawback is a lack of preparation for Advanced qualifications for entry to Universities (A levels are undertaken privately). The experience of older children entering the state system can be an alienating one (especially if they are resistant to the move in the first place!) Younger children normally thrive in the state system. If going down the private route, give your daughter a major say in where she would like to go. Another thing to consider is that most private schools offer IGCSEs rather than the familiar GCSEs of the UK. The Edexcel site (Google Edexcel International) explains the difference. Essentially students study fewer subjects in greater depth and there is more emphasis on traditional exams and much less on continuous assessment. If your daughter already has her GCSEs, she should be well prepared for A levels at private schools(the GCE A level curricula are essentially the same as those in the UK).

Good luck with your preparations. Maybe those in Paphos can help with greater detail of the schools in Paphos (I'm based in Nicosia - and to Nicosians, Paphos is regarded as being on the other side of the planet  !


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

My 14 Year old loved spending last Winter near Paphos and we found a great Private School near Peyia that he attended for a few days each week at reasonable costs , Mind you he has been ' Education Otherwise " ( Home Ed ) for the last 4+ years so strict GCSE 's dont mean that much to us !
The Summer Heat can be over bearing for some so we tend to spend June- Sept in the UK and France .
Good Luck - Mike


----------



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

Thankyou for the reply, could i ask which school you mean Mike, we have an apartment in Peyia and i will go and look at this school in October, but didnt know of one nr Peyia, is it private did you say.
So gratefull for the help you are all giving.
Julie


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Private Schools*

Hi Julie 
Vanessa ( Tel : 99983959 ) Runs the small School from a large Private House , there were around 16+ Kids aged 13-15 and another younger group of 20+. It felt more like a private tutor group than a 'school ' which suited us !

Mike


----------



## julie evanson (Aug 14, 2008)

Many thanks Mike, will look into this and give Vanessa a call.

Julie


----------

